# 100% Packet Loss Problem



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

I need help again...

Managed to fix the problem here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...huts-down-after-login-357000.html#post2027403

Now I'm facing problems restoring our broadband connection.

We have a PC and a Laptop here. Laptop is where we connect our broadband while PC is not connected. Recently, a virus that shuts down the laptop forced us to switch our network broadband connection to the PC. It worked fine, and we configured the Network on our PC to enable it to access the internet. Just a while ago, we managed to fix the laptop virus problem and got it up and running again. However, when we try to connect the internet there in the Bytes Sent area it sends a lot but receives barely anything...In other words we can't connect.

We tried calling the broadband's company and they told us that our network is merely experiencing problems. Load of crap, because whenever we connect to the PC there's no problem. I guess something must've been modified by the virus in the laptop, but I already ran registry cleaner and winsockxp to fix stuff but it still won't connect.

Pinging in the PC results in no problems, but in the laptop it has 100% packet loss. Request Timed Out whenever I ping. "Limited or No Connectivity" does not show because windows does not recognize it as a network problem, so the problem must be something else.

Any suggestions on what I should do? The company's been no help, so I hope anyone out here can.


----------



## mark_s0 (Mar 20, 2009)

if you go to cmd and type ipconfig /all, what does it give you?


----------



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

FOR THE PC (Local Area Connection works):

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : pc-2b30abc11f82
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : smartbro.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : smartbro.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI
Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-5A-2B-D3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.255.222
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.224.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.224.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.84.191.216
121.1.3.208
121.1.3.199
121.1.3.250
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 21, 2009 8:44:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 28, 2009 8:44:14 AM







FOR THE LAPTOP(Local Area Connection still doesn't work with 100% Packet Loss):

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : compaq
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : smartbro.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-00-33-BC-E9

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : smartbro.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-60-5E-EE-C9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.245.255
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.224.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.224.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.84.191.216
121.1.3.208
121.1.3.199
121.1.3.250
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 21, 2009 09:05:26
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 21, 2009 09:15:26


----------



## mark_s0 (Mar 20, 2009)

Is this an address you've configured as a static address or is it a DHCP address?

Are you connecting wireless or wired?

Someone feel free to correct me if i'm wrong but looking at the IP of the laptop, it seems the last octet or the host part of the address is set as 255 which probably wouldn't allow any connectivity as its a broadcast address?

does it still time out if you try and ping the default gateway?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The previous post is correct, something is very wrong with that x.x.x.255 IP address.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Chapelle (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks so much! I'm replying using the laptop now. I thought about your 255 thing, and simply decided to use the same addresses that the PC had. Problem solved! Thanks for the help, johnwill and mark_SO!


----------



## Squ4d3nn (Nov 10, 2015)

Is virus capable of changing TCP/IP and setting it to incorrect value causing a packet loss?


----------

